# Pinch Me! Agility Weekend Brags for Barley and Mira!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on a job well done. You must be very proud right now.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is HUGE news! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  Congratulations!! Woot Woot! 

Hey, you ever consider coming to the East Coast to give seminars ????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can only say WOW, and that doesn't begin to cover it! That is just HUGE! Congratulations, and it's clear they just LOVE doing it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow Jessica, what a fabulous weekend. Congrats on everything ESPECIALLY Barley's 3rd MACH. I remember the first one was so slow in coming it seemed. Yet now every time you turn around you are getting another. Just a great tribute to a great handler and dog team! 

I saw that #11 on the most recent TAG list, and I was so proud of you. You are my vicarious agility experience for a while, so you keep posting successes and videos.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You must be on happy overload! How very cool for you and the kids. That ribbon is HUGE! What do you do with all of them? Way to go Barley and Mira, you are the greatest! Hope to see you at the National in Reno.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You know my husband even comes over to watch your agility runs. Watching you guys makes me want to go play in agility even more.. You should be proud .. we are of you and I am very proud to say that we have met and I know you.. I am only sorry I did not get to meet Mira and Barley when we were out there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I am so proud of the kids, they were just so wonderful over the course of 5 days. 

Michelle: Of course I think everyone should do agility, but I know that your love is obedience with Titan, and you are darn good at it! I am sure he would be a star at anything you did with him!

The above goes for Flip as well! I would love to see him doing some agility!

It really is interesting how long that first one took! I am not sure that it is about getting the pressure off, I just think that is how long it takes to become a consistent team.

Laura, are you going to Reno?!?! That would be fun!

Coming to the East would be fun just to see everyone, but I am not sure anyone would want a seminar, even if I knew what to say, which I don't! Haha!

Thanks again! It is always so much fun to share with everyone here!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so proud that two of our forum members have had such incredible success in their sports. Even though we have never met in person I consider you guys my friends and I am so happy for you.

As far as Flip's agility career, my latest dedication to training lasted two days....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Laura, are you going to Reno?!?! That would be fun!


Yep, that's the plan, and mostly to watch you and your awesome kids! I already talked to my parents about using their timeshare that weekend. Maybe while we're there, DH and I can get hitched (do you think 12 years is a long enough courtship?)!:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, that is so so awesome!!!

Such a great picture of you and Barley, you are just beaming!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are Mira's runs from the first day of the trial, the video company (4 Legged Flix) was not there yet, so it was not on the first video.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO!! Congrats those videos were awsome. Your dogs are great and you can tell they really enjoy doing it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You and and the "kids" make it look so easy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, thanks Laura! It took awhile. I remember with Sammy when that agility DVD came out titled "Great Dog, Shame About The Handler", I always thought, yup, that's me! Guess you learn with time!

I am excited that you are coming to Reno!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Even though we have never met in person I consider you guys my friends and I am so happy for you.


I would just like to echo this! I have some wonderful friends from this forum!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> I would just like to echo this! I have some wonderful friends from this forum!


I feel the same way.. You guys were fabulous to me in CA.. Felt like I had friends out there..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

titan1 said:


> i feel the same way.. You guys were fabulous to me in ca.. Felt like i had friends out there..


you do!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> you do!!!!


:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

(((((((((((((((group hug!))))))))))))))


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> (((((((((((((((group hug!))))))))))))))


There are a LOT of people I have "met" some in person, some just here or are cyber pen pals, from here that are truly special!!!! This is a great place. There are a LOT more of you I want to meet some day too. Jessica I WILL meet you someday.... whether you like it or not! : LOL


----------

